# ordering internet to the MEGA



## s25006 (10 Jun 2008)

I'm currently on SLT, and going to start BOTP when I finish my current course. I have confirmed that we are allowed to order internet to our rooms while on SLT, and have heard that the rooms in the blue sector are high-speed capable.

After spending many hours on the phone with Bell, I have been told:
    That internet access is unavailable to my room;
    That high-speed internet is available, but a street address is req. (not the mailing PO Box address that we are given when we arrive);
after finding the street address on the CFLRS web site,
    That only dial-up is available, after I order a phone plan;
after talking to a 2Lt who had high-speed already setup when he arrived,
    That high-speed is 100% available.

First question:   Does anyone here know of the physical area code of the MEGA?

I know that Bell uses area codes on their system to identify if a particular region is high-speed capable, and the only one I have been able to find is the "J0J 1R0" attached to the mailing address of CLFRS, but I believe this to be the physical area code of P.O. Box 100, Stn. Bureau-chef, where our mail is sent to.

My final question: Does anyone know of any other information needed to order high-speed to the blue sector?


----------



## geo (10 Jun 2008)

area code for the Mega.... (450)
what you are looking for is the postal code of the actual MEGA.  You are talking J3B 6Y8 or thereabouts....


----------



## s25006 (11 Jun 2008)

My mistake; I did mean the postal code.

Do you know if there is a way to look it up online if I know the street address of the MEGA? I’ve been looking, but so far have come up with nothing.

EDIT:     Reading another thread, and considering the length of my course, I`ve decided to try TELUS with whichever wireless program they are able to setup. 


             Thanks.


----------



## geo (11 Jun 2008)

The Mega is on "chemin Grand Bernier" near "chemin des carrieres" in St Jean sur Richelieu.....

Like I said....from J3B 6Y8  thru to J3B 3B3


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jun 2008)

They can hook you up on a "dry loop" (pretend phone number, no phone line).. call 310-surf, select the choices that bring you to cancellations.. .They are VERY helpful there.  That's how i got hooked up in the shacks in Valcatraz and now that I am in Montreal, they helped me transfer my account down to here, even though it's been since august of last year that I have had it "suspended" due to Afghanistan.


----------



## RCDtpr (13 Jun 2008)

Edited as I read the post wrong  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (13 Jun 2008)

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Whats up with these posts lately on getting internet to the mega? Can you guys honestly not live 13 weeks without internet?
> 
> Plus I don't know what notion you guys have in your head on what BMQ/BMOQ is like, but when I did it, we didn't exactly have free time to putz around on the internet.



It is very important for them to have access to the Internet so they can come on here and ask questions like:

"We are having a drill class tomorrow, can someone tell me what drill is?"
"I am constantly being picked on by the Platoon Sgt for not ironing my shirts, what can I do to stop this harassment?"
"I have to sew my name into my underwear, what if I can't sew and where is the best place to put my name in my underwear?"
"I don't understand why they have given us rifles to carry around all the time, is this really necessary because we aren't even at war here?"


----------



## geo (13 Jun 2008)

Heh...Kincanucks... you attitude is showing 

maybe they want to download DVDs and infringe the new copyright laws >


----------

